# FastTech Shipping Fail



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

Has anyone else been burned by FastTech's incompetent shipping policy?

I ordered a light/battery set from them on Nov 13, received an email indicating it had shipped on the 18th, saw it show up on USPS website as "Accepted" on the 20th, and it's been that way since.

I inquired to FastTech, and received the following response:

_Hi Jack,

Sorry about the wait.

To safeguard aviation security, Hongkong Post *does not accept* the sending of air mail items (including Speedpost) that contain dangerous articles such as perfumery products, lighters and *lithium batteries*.

FastTech confirms that all battery airmail packages are being affected at this time. *This includes HKP/USPS, and Singapore Post*.

Here is what's happening:

Packages with primarily batteries in them are now more likely to get caught and get returned to us. We'll refund in those cases.

We'll monitor and update as this situation develops.

We apologize for this and thank you for your understanding.

---- Included below is the most recent message you have sent to us ----
It's been 8 days and it still shows "Acceptance" as the status. Has it even left HK?
------------------------------------

Kind regards,

Stella Customer Advocate _

So they're happy to take your money, then roll the dice to see if they can get their product past the postal inspectors? This is absurd.

I have demanded a refund, but I will not hold my breath waiting to receive it. Luckily, I paid with a credit card so I can contest the charge.

Be warned!


----------



## kwarwick (Jun 12, 2004)

Based on my recent experience, 8 days in "Acceptance" is nothing... because of the increased security I've seen stuff take multiple weeks to actually move past this stage and either show as dispatched overseas or possibility get returned.


----------



## -Archie- (Aug 25, 2013)

Just stop ordering from FastTech anything containing any kind of batteries, until they sort out the shipping mess.

I myself recently got a refund after waiting for long time: the package was reported as shipped (xxxxxCH track number) and Swiss post tracking displayed it as "Departure from border point of origin country", but then I've got this instead:


> Sorry to bother you! According to the latest information, Swiss Post cannot ship any battery including lithium battery, built-in battery and liquid any more.
> 
> Due to the issue, some packages shipped via Swiss Post are returned to us and yours is in the return list. Considering the risk of being returned again, we are compelled to make a final refund for your order. You will receive a confirmation email regarding the refund from PayPal in a moment.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience caused by this, your understanding will be highly appreciated.


Funny enough, among ordered items were nothing related to the lithium: LED bulbs, nickel-zink and alkaline batteries...


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

I had an order of 4 lights from Fasttech get returned to sender because of the batteries.
Your assumption is correct, they basically try and sneak batteries past the inspection point in hopes they will make it through. HK post was apparently catching almost all of them, so they have switched to Singapore post to try their luck there. Since they cannot certify their batteries, they are deemed dangerous goods and returned to sender.
They did quickly refund my Paypal account, so there was no issue there.


----------



## botanicbiker (Mar 9, 2004)

No problems here. Had a lightset shipped from FastTech on Nov 20 from Hong Kong, hit San Francisco on Nov 26, delivered to Chicago burbs on December 3. I thought it was batteries only that we're creating the problem.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

It is the batteries that are the problem. Unless properly certified, lithium batteries are considered dangerous goods and will not be shipped. Fasttechs batteries are clearly not of high quality, and thus cannot be or are too expensive to get certified. They roll the dice as stated above, and see what gets through and what doesnt. You happened to get lucky in your case that they got through


----------



## Fobfather (Oct 3, 2013)

dirtyjack said:


> Has anyone else been burned by FastTech's incompetent shipping policy?
> 
> I ordered a light/battery set from them on Nov 13, received an email indicating it had shipped on the 18th, saw it show up on USPS website as "Accepted" on the 20th, and it's been that way since.
> 
> ...


Lol open a paypal dispute. I ordered mine October 26, shipped Nov 1, and has been in acceptance since. Their response in broken English was I would get a refund if I hadn't received it in 8 weeks. I currently have a claim open, they haven't responded since.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 15, 2004)

I ordered mine around the same time. It was listed as 'Item in transit' for about 10 days, then showed up as 'Item returned to sender' on Nov 8. I asked them what was going on, and they basically said they were going to refund my money, which they did. Perhaps they dont know the status of the package either? They responded to me as I think the lights ended up back in their hands. If yours are still in limbo, they might not be willing to refund you until they figure out where they are? Opening the PP dispute is the right thing to do, you can always close it if they happen to show up.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't have a PP account, I paid via PP as a guest. I did dispute the charge on my MC


----------



## jokipea (Apr 14, 2009)

Just received my FastTech Duo clone today, the 6th Dec.
Ordered on the 16th Nov, was "shipped" on the 18th Nov, received an email on 18th to say it had been shipped with tracking number. Checked tracking several times until on the 27th Nov it said "Despatched to overseas (Country code: GB)" , (I'm in UK). On the 5th Dec tracking updated to say it had arrived in UK on the 5th and now I have it in my grubby little paws on the 6th Dec. It's on charge at the moment but it's bright, seems brighter than my FandyFire X2 (like Solarstorm X2), lighter and smaller too, can't believe how small it looks.

Also ordered another from Wallbuys on 24th Nov with their 11% off offer, going by tracking number it is coming via Switzerland. Tracking info,

Destination Country - United Kingdom:Tracking Consuming:1950 Millisecond

Origin Country - Switzerland:Tracking Consuming:0 Millisecond, Cache Time:2013/12/06 17:30:20
2013-11-30 15:56, Departure from border point of origin country, Swiss Post SINGAPORE
2013-11-30 15:56, Arrival at border point of origin country, Swiss Post SINGAPORE
2013-11-30 15:56, Mailed, Swiss Post SINGAPORE
2013-11-29 19:03, Departure from border point of origin country, Swiss Post SINGAPORE
2013-11-29 19:03, Arrival at border point of origin country, Swiss Post SINGAPORE
2013-11-29 19:03, Mailed, Swiss Post SINGAPORE

Wallbuys used this tracking service, 17track[Together Tracking], International Registered/Parcel/EMS/Express Tracking System

So when I entered the FastTech tracking number into it, I got this tracking info for the Duo clone I received today from FastTech,

Destination Country - United Kingdom:Tracking Consuming:3198 Millisecond

Origin Country - Singapore:Tracking Consuming:1139 Millisecond
2013-12-05 00:00, Arrived at overseas (Country code: GB)
2013-11-27 00:00, Despatched to overseas (Country code: GB)
2013-11-19 00:00, Information Received (This is not an acknowledgement of the physical receipt of the stated Registered Article)

So my 2nd Duo clone can't be too far away, can it?

Sorry for long post, thought the tracking site and info might be of interest.


----------



## MK96 (Nov 5, 2012)

+1

Archie, even dummy 14500 and 10440 placehoder cells can't be shipped via airmail :-D The x-ray scan sees a battery form in the envelope and the package is rejected, I think. Even swisspost in my case failed shipping 14500 lifepo cells 



-Archie- said:


> Just stop ordering from FastTech anything containing any kind of batteries, until they sort out the shipping mess.
> Funny enough, among ordered items were nothing related to the lithium: LED bulbs, nickel-zink and alkaline batteries...


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I got a final refund from MC. A couple days later I got a notice from PP indicating that I had received a refund from Fastech.

Shipping status still says "acceptance" - go figure...


----------



## jm2e (Mar 26, 2012)

Or you could buy your cheap Chinese knock off lights from Amazon, pay 2 or 3 more bucks and get them in 3 days. Same crap, only faster and 1000x more accountability. 
I don't understand the fascination with places like Walbuy, Fastech and DealExtreme.


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

jm2e said:


> Or you could buy your cheap Chinese knock off lights from Amazon, pay 2 or 3 more bucks and get them in 3 days. Same crap, only faster and 1000x more accountability.
> I don't understand the fascination with places like Walbuy, Fastech and DealExtreme.


I've only seen them in the $60's on Amazon. Do you have a link?


----------

